# Pedig vagy de?



## Nghi

As far as I'm aware, both 'pedig' and 'de' are used like 'but' in English.
I was wondering, is there a difference in connotation or usage? Are there contexts where one might be favoured over the other?

Kösz!


----------



## francisgranada

Szia, instead of an explanation, I give you some examples for the difference:

Meghívtam, _*de*_ nem jött el.
I have invited him, _but _he didn't come

Ne nem jött el, *pedig *mehívtam.
 He didn't come, _but (even)_ I have invited him


Eljött, *de *nincs ideje
He has come, _but _he has no time 
(_...he will have to leave us soon)_

Eljött, _*pedig *_nincs ideje
He has come, _but _(_though_) he has no time
(..._ he has come even if he has other things to do)_


----------



## Zsanna

In the above examples _pedig_ could be translated as _although_ in every case. 
_Pedig_ is a synonym of _habár_ or _ámbár_ in those cases.


----------



## Nghi

Köszönöm!


----------

